# whats the fastest way to get a 6 pac??



## stonev16 (Jun 29, 2005)

the title pretty much says it i need a fast way to get some lines/ possibly a 6 pac.....I would liek to see somthin close to a 6 pac within 5 months if thats possible......can you guys help me out....oh and another thing my body weight changes quickly...i went from weighing 135 to weighing 150 within a few weeks...then about one week later i was down to 137.....how am i gaining and losing so fast.  thanks for any help


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 29, 2005)

Run down to the sac-o-suds, and grab a cold one
(but don't shoot the clerk!)


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 29, 2005)

Take a permanent marker and draw the outline of a six-pack on your stomach


----------



## stonev16 (Jun 29, 2005)

lol....i can buy beer....theres a country convienient store were the guy who runs it stays drunk n even if he is sober he doesnt give a fuck what he sells to people...i've seen a guy about 12 yrs old buy ciggerretes there. n i used to buy them from him.


----------



## capinatl (Jun 29, 2005)

5 months? Only if you're 65lbs overweight:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=49754

Just pay attention to the diet and cardio parts of the post.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 29, 2005)

To go from this^^

to this...






All you have to do is have a doctor take a laser and cut horizontal
and vertical lines in your stomach muscle tissue


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 29, 2005)

Monkey where do you find all these pic's



			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> To go from this^^
> 
> to this...
> 
> ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 29, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Monkey where do you find all these pic's


Well, if they were up your ass kicking a field goal you'd know! 

_(seriously, just an image search)_


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 29, 2005)

Why don't you get one of these shirts???






Probably cost less than a bucket of protien powder


----------



## capinatl (Jun 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> All you have to do is have a doctor take a laser and cut horizontal
> and vertical lines in your stomach muscle tissue



Gotta call BS on this one. I live in ATL where she resides often with JD. Before his/her home gym was completed last summer she trained at my gym with her trainer. She was overweight - at least in eyes of public via media - but she works hard and still has to diet hard to obtain those abs. It's no gift, it's hard work.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 29, 2005)

capinatl said:
			
		

> She was overweight - at least in eyes of public via media - but she works hard and still has to diet hard to obtain those abs. It's no gift, it's hard work.


That may be just maintenance 

Just her brother Michael hasn't had any surgery  

Her and her Frootloopy family, the person you saw was probably a double
she hired to show the public she works out

Meanwhile she's reclused in Costa Rica in a hyperbaric chamber
following ten surgery's


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 29, 2005)

Monkey you need to take two bananas with a glass of water and retire for the evening.


----------



## stonev16 (Jun 30, 2005)

mmmmk thanks for the info capinatl.


----------



## alexvega (Jun 30, 2005)

hahahahahhaha, 
you all , make a joke , when the people ask for 6 pack,
but it´s true , to get six pac it´take time, training, diet, .


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 30, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Monkey you need to take two bananas with a glass of water and retire for the evening.


----------



## god hand (Jun 30, 2005)

Damn why wont you all just answer his fucking question?


----------



## LAM (Jun 30, 2005)

stonev16 said:
			
		

> the title pretty much says it i need a fast way to get some lines/ possibly a 6 pac.....I would liek to see somthin close to a 6 pac within 5 months if thats possible......can you guys help me out....oh and another thing my body weight changes quickly...i went from weighing 135 to weighing 150 within a few weeks...then about one week later i was down to 137.....how am i gaining and losing so fast.  thanks for any help



if you are 5'8 and 137 lbs w/o a 6-pac it sounds like you need to develop your abdominal muscles.  you should be ripped and that height and weight

you need to start doing various weighted ab exercises 2-3x a week maximum

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/WaistWt.html


----------



## GFR (Jun 30, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn why wont you all just answer his fucking question?


Did you???????....................................


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Hell no he didn't. He's to young to drink!



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Did you???????....................................


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn why wont you all just answer his fucking question?



becuase there is no quick way to get lean, no magic pill and no shortcuts, if you go into the diet/nutrition forum and read Jodi's stick thread all of the info is there. we go over this type of thing almost daily and it usually falls upon deaf ears because people want some type of "quick solution" and it does not exist. it takes time, dedication, discipline and hard work to get lean and it does not happen quickly.


----------



## 99hawkins (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Well spoken Boss!



			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> becuase there is no quick way to get lean, no magic pill and no shortcuts, if you go into the diet/nutrition forum and read Jodi's stick thread all of the info is there. we go over this type of thing almost daily and it usually falls upon deaf ears because people want some type of "quick solution" and it does not exist. it takes time, dedication, discipline and hard work to get lean and it does not happen quickly.


----------



## Lil Mendy (Jun 30, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Run down to the sac-o-suds, and grab a cold one
> (but don't shoot the clerk!)


 you are an  ApeLikeMenace.


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 30, 2005)

just send me 19.95$ and ill show you how to get abs like this in no time.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Monkey you need to take two bananas with a glass of water and retire for the evening.


----------



## alexvega (Jun 30, 2005)

IN spanish we said in CR:

ese mae es una tomataso
jajjajajajajajaja


----------



## stonev16 (Jul 5, 2005)

mmmk I think i'm gona start doing that navy seal thing needmusclemass posted


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> just send me 19.95$ and ill show you how to get abs like this in no time.


Thats a creepy pic you chose??? have you voted yet??? I think I know what that vote will be


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 5, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> just send me 19.95$ and ill show you how to get abs like this in no time.


Are those for real, they really really deep.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 5, 2005)

He has big muscles everywhere else, and his abs are also very well developed. From what I remember Renel Janvier had some of the best abs I've seen, he retired probably in the late 80s.


----------

